# My somewhat geeky wall art (star wars fans, come on in)



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

So I've lived in this house for six years and have always wanted to build something for the alcove in the wall. I had my xbox stand there for a while, but I finally decided to build something for it that has been on the back of my mind for a long time. I used 864 leds to light it up, and from almost any room in the house you can tell its on, and from down the street too.

Anyway, on to pics.
Drawing the layout









Making some dust









Cutting complete









Formica on









Plexi inserts









Closeup









Installed









And the overkill night shot









I think it even shines on the neighbors house a bit, I remember thinking that i wanted it to be able to glow during the day so the white would look bright, which it does well 

now for the geeky part, the inspiration:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
The death star


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

That is nicely done. Good choice on the inspiration as well.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

That is amazing work! :thumbsup::yes::thumbup::clap::rockon:


----------



## mantrout (Apr 10, 2012)

This!

Awesome work man, maybe it needs a 50% power setting for nite time


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

"That thing's operational!"


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

ITS A TRAP!

This is awesome, new inspiration for my mancave!


----------

